# Suse 9.0 läßt sich nicht installieren



## User Maik (29. März 2004)

Hallo
Habe einen Rechner wo ich Suse 9.0 installieren will.
Komme leider nur bis zum Startmenü(Willkommen).
Habe dann Knoppix gebotet und es lief.
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?
Servus Maik


----------



## gothic ghost (29. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von User Maik _
> Hallo
> Habe einen Rechner wo ich Suse 9.0 installieren will.
> Komme leider nur bis zum Startmenü(Willkommen).
> ...


Da reicht eigentlich einaml gepostet, sehe keinen großen Unterschied


----------



## coredump (29. März 2004)

*acpi probleme*

Tach.

Warscheinlich hast Du einen Rechner, dessen Bord oder Bios noch kein acpi unterstützt.

Auf dieser Seite solltest Du Abhilfe finden.

Übrigens Sollte die Installation auch laufen, wenn du Manuelle Installation auswählst.
Dann hast Du aber ein ähnliches Problem nach der Installation.

Also geh auf:

http://portal.suse.de/sdb/de/2002/09/81_acpi.html


greetz
core


----------



## User Maik (30. März 2004)

Hat mir weiter geholfen.
Danke Maik


----------

